# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [multi] Guitar hero : qui y joue ?

## mavina

Hep !

Jvoudrais juste crer un ptit sujet de discussion autour de ce jeu bien marrant qu'est Guitar Hero. Qui y joue ? Qui l'a fini ? Chansons prfres ?

du 1, du 2 et ventuellemnt du 3 pour ceux qui l'ont  ::): 

Fred

----------


## toomsounet

J'y ai jou quelques fois chez un pote (au 1 et 2) et j'ai fini par aimer !! Mme si c'est pas aussi raliste qu'une vraie guitare a devient vite ingrable pour les derniers niveaux !

J'ai bien aim les deux car ils proposent des musiques que j'aime mais il y avait relativement peu de tubs. Par contre pour le 3 ,l'diteur du jeu clate littralement son budget en proposant que du lourd et du vari pour faire plaisir  tout le monde! (Kiss, Alice Cooper, RATM,strokes, killers, AFI, rolling stones, red hot, muse, black sabbath, Weezer, Iron Maiden, Metallica .... deux heures plus tard... QOTSA, Slipknot, Smashing pumpkins, Tenacious D  ::love2::  etc. c'est trs long).

Et un peu comme la WII, c'est mieux de le faire  plusieurs. :p


Mes chansons prfres dans le 1 ou le 2 sont No one knows de Qotsa ou Killer Queen de Queen car elles sont excellentes en vrai.  ::king::

----------


## mavina

Personnellement j'ai ador Guitar Hero 2, je l'ai fini de fond en comble (sur xbox 360) dans tous les niveaux de difficult avec tout en 5 toiles, et j'ai ador beast and the harlots, killer queen (tlcharge) et bark at the moon (tlcharge).

Sinon, scoop, j'ai guitar hero 3, je me le suis achet en import, et je peux vous dire que la difficult est bien plus grande que le 2. Les chansons sont tout bonnement super, yen a pas une seule de nulle, mme si certaines sont limites (ou tout simplement pas mon style).
D'autres se caractrisent par leur difficult : raining blood en expert, faut s'accrocher pour faire plus de 3 toiles, through the fire and flames, faut s'accrocher pour faire plus de 3% en expert  ::aie:: ), et certaines ont une mlodie tout bonnement magnifique (je pense notamment  Cliffs of Dovers tout simplement magnifique  jouer et  couter  ::): 

Que du bon que du bon, le jeu en ligne est bien aussi  ::D: 

Fred

----------


## BnA

J'ai essay le 1 en dmo au MdiaMarkt lors de sa sortie...

Et l, j'attends avec impatience que le 3 sorte prs de chez moi, car c'est clair que la playlist dchire!

----------


## Rayek

Un ami me les a filer un certain temps mais sans la guitare.
Ca ne m'a pas empech de finir pour tous le mode medium  la manette et une partie de l'expert.

Special  DragonForce 2006 - Through The Fire And Flames la seule o je n'arrive pas a faire plus de 95% en medium (enfin pour le moment :p)

----------


## mavina

Je viens de dbloquer le succs "Russissez de 250 000 notes en mode carrire" ...

Qui a dit furieux ? ::aie:: 

F.

----------


## toomsounet

Plutt malade ouai !

----------


## mavina

Mais non, si peu  ::aie:: 

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=2o2Fe1QtXXw

Un ptit coop avec un ami amricain (je suis  droite) ^^

Trop sympa le mec

----------


## Pedro

Je veux pas vous dcourager  ::aie::  mais...
j'ai trouv a:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUzNcheoY6U
 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Je connais pas ce jeu mais p....n!!!!!

----------


## mavina

Beber est connu  ^^

Tu sais le gamin surement ses parents lui disent "Bon, avant de faire tes devoirs, tu dois jouer  Guitar Hero!"

 ::aie:: 

F.

----------


## zodd

On y trouve mme du Lamb of God !!!!! ::yaisse2::

----------


## jaymzwise

J'y joue galement et j'en suis un grand fan.
J'ai les 3. 1 et 2 termins galement de fond en comble.
Le 3 est tout bonnement norme, rien  jeter, du connu, du moins connu, de bonnes dcouvertes.
Effectivement, la difficult a l'air d'tre un peu plus leve, ce qui tait galement le cas entre le 1er et le 2me opus mais l y'avait un foss.
Le Live est vraiment sympa avec de bons duels bien prenant.

----------


## titoumimi

j'y ai jou hier, une vritable tuerie !!!  ::yaisse2:: 

bref, je fais mes comptes, et si tout va bien, demain soir, je l'ai  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rayek

snif, je pourrais pas terminer le mode Hard  la manette  ::(: 
Impossible de passer celle de muse, mes doigts vont pas assez vite  ::(:

----------


## mavina

Oui a la manette ca risque d'tre tres tres dur celle de muse :s

et apres le boss battle avec lou risque de coincer a mort aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> Oui a la manette ca risque d'tre tres tres dur celle de muse :s
> 
> et apres le boss battle avec lou risque de coincer a mort aussi


S'il n'y a pas trop d'accord triple touche et que c'est pas 5 notes  la secondes ca ira ^^
J'ai quand mme reussit  faire du 5 toiles sur certaine chanson, avec la manette, en hard ^^
En normal je vise le perferct (j'en ai fait un bon paquet) mais en Hard je vise le 5 toiles si possible ^^
Je ne tenterai pas le mode au dessus, je pense que cela sera impossible (quoi que malade comme je suis j'en passserai bien quelques une).

----------


## mavina

Je ne sais pas en difficile mais en expert c'est plutt tendu ^^ ya un mlange de 5 notes  la secondes et de hammers on plutot durs  ::):

----------


## Rayek

> Je ne sais pas en difficile mais en expert c'est plutt tendu ^^ ya un mlange de 5 notes  la secondes et de hammers on plutot durs


Faudrat que je l'en tente une ou deux pour voir  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais bon, je pense qu'il faudrait que je change de manette, la dernire a trop pris et parfois les boutons s'activent tout seul (ca me fait drole dans Rogue Galaxy quand mon perso saute tout seul comm eun grand  ::aie:: )

----------


## mavina

mais pourquoi ne pas acheter une guitare tout simplement ?

----------


## Rayek

> mais pourquoi ne pas acheter une guitare tout simplement ?


Quand j'aurais un peu de sous ^^

Puis ca n'empeche pas de se le faire  la manette de toute faon.

Pour info j'ai fini  la manette

Guitar Hero 1 : Mode Normal
Guitar Hero 2 : Mode Easy,Normal, Presque le Hard (je bloque  une zik)
Guitar Hero 80's : Mode Normal
Guitar Hero 3 : Mode Normal, Bloque  muse en Hard

----------


## mavina

C'est fou !

J'ai essay  la manette, impossible quand t'as jou avec un guitare ds le dbut  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> C'est fou !
> 
> J'ai essay  la manette, impossible quand t'as jou avec un guitare ds le dbut


Bah c'est un challenge  faire ^^

L2 = Vert
L1 = Rouge
R2 = Bleu
R1 = Jaune
X = Orange
Select = Mode double score (Croix directionnelle dans GH3 fonctionne aussi pour l'enclancher)
Stick Gauche = Vibrato (Dans GH3 le droit fonctionne aussi)

----------


## mavina

bah vla !

Mon cerveau il a l'habitude de la guitare  ::aie:: 
En plus j'ai une XBOX donc c'est pas les mmes boutons ^^

F.

----------


## Rayek

> bah vla !
> 
> Mon cerveau il a l'habitude de la guitare 
> En plus j'ai une XBOX donc c'est pas les mmes boutons ^^
> 
> F.


Bah, la je pourrais pas dire, moi c'est sur PS2  ::mrgreen:: 

[edit]
Je viens de tester en Expert et bon c'est pas trop dur, j'ai fait (en nombre d'toile et dans l'ordre) : 5,3,5,4,4

Je verrais par la suite si c'est plus dur ou pas (je pense que je bloquerais encore  muse)

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Fabuleux ce jeu, j'ai achet Guitar hero III il y a quelque jour, en tant que guitariste  la base, je suis accro  ::lol::

----------


## titoumimi

Le mien m'attends sous le sapin depuis plus d'une semaine, mais ma femme est impitoyable, interdiction de le dballer discrtement pour le remballer le jour J....

Si c'est pas du sadisme a !!!  ::piou::

----------


## Invit

> Fabuleux ce jeu, j'ai achet Guitar hero III il y a quelque jour, en tant que guitariste  la base, je suis accro


Justement, comment peut-on passer d'un vrai instrument  un machin tout en plastique avec des boutons ??? Ce n'est pas hyper frustrant ?  :8O:

----------


## mavina

> Justement, comment peut-on passer d'un vrai instrument  un machin tout en plastique avec des boutons ??? Ce n'est pas hyper frustrant ?



Non du tout, possdant une guitare seche (dont je ne sais pas jouer des merveilles) on ne se frustre pas normment, au contraire on s'ammuse car c'est moins dur pour "le mme rsultat" ^^
On ne veut pas jouer de la vraie guitare, on veut juste s'ammuser, et avoir l'impression que c'est une vraie guitare ^^

F.

----------


## Aitone

Je m'y suis mis ce week-end (merki mavina ^^).
Vraiment un super jeu  ::king:: 

Mais pas mal de progrs  faire  ::oops::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Justement, comment peut-on passer d'un vrai instrument  un machin tout en plastique avec des boutons ??? Ce n'est pas hyper frustrant ?


Non pas tant que a, le public applaudis, tu as une batterie, une ligne de basse, un chanteur et tu vas vraiment l'imprssion d'intragir dans la musique, d'avoir une influence, c'est trs grisant d'enchainer parfaitement un solo avec le star power  ::): 
J'adore jouer de la guitare, a fait 7 ans que j'en fais, mais jouer  ce jeux est tout, sauf frustrant pour un guitaiste, bien au contraire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Non pas tant que a, le public applaudit, tu as une batterie, une ligne de basse, un chanteur et tu as vraiment l'impression d'interagir sur la musique, d'avoir une influence, c'est trs grisant d'enchainer parfaitement un solo avec le star power 
> J'adore jouer de la guitare, a fait 7 ans que j'en fais, mais jouer  ce jeux est tout, sauf frustrant pour un guitariste, bien au contraire


De l'interaction dans la musique ? C'est  dire que tu peux partir en impro et le groupe virtuel va te suivre ?  ::aie:: 
N'est-ce tout de mme pas plus sympa de faire de la musique avec de vrais gens, avec une batterie, une basse et un chanteur et d'enchainer son solo en vrai ? 
Pour moi, a reste du niveau du gars qui gratte une raquette devant un miroir en mettant fort un disque de Deep Purple (ou autre suivant les gots...),

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> De l'interaction dans la musique ? C'est  dire que tu peux partir en impro et le groupe virtuel va te suivre ? 
> N'est-ce tout de mme pas plus sympa de faire de la musique avec de vrais gens, avec une batterie, une basse et un chanteur et d'enchainer son solo en vrai ? 
> Pour moi, a reste du niveau du gars qui gratte une raquette devant un miroir en mettant fort un disque de Deep Purple (ou autre suivant les gots...),


Mais bien sur que non, tu te doutes bien que l'intraction reste bien videmment bride compar  ce qu'un vrai groupe pourrait effectivement apport  ::lol:: 
Et bien sur qu'un vrai groupe, de vrais musicos, de vrais instruments a sera toujours mieux ! Mais a reste bien sympathique quand meme  ::):

----------


## titoumimi

Bon, a y est, je l'ai enfin !

Bah le mode normal, a va plutt pas mal, juste le boss final, c'est pas humain ce qu'il fait...  :8O:  J'y ai laiss un paquet de neurones....

Bon, sur ce, je vais m'entrainer en difficile, 1 bouton en plus, on dirait pas, mais c'est vachement plus dur  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Bon, a y est, je l'ai enfin !
> 
> Bah le mode normal, a va plutt pas mal, juste le boss final, c'est pas humain ce qu'il fait...  J'y ai laiss un paquet de neurones....
> 
> Bon, sur ce, je vais m'entrainer en difficile, 1 bouton en plus, on dirait pas, mais c'est vachement plus dur


Ouais c'est clair que 5 boutons, 4 doigts, 5 boutons, 4 doigts, 5 boutons, 4 doigts, ...  ::koi::  ::koi:: 

sinon attend de voire ce qu'il te sort en expert le boss, j'ai mis 3 mois  le battre  ::aie:: 

F.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Quelqun a essay de jouer  Guitar Hero II sur sa PS3 avec la guitare de Guitar Hero III ?

----------


## mlny84

Pour les petits budgets  ::aie:: , il y a Frets on Fire (tlchargeable ici) qui est un clone de Guitare Hero en Open Source (donc gratuit) jouable sur PC Linux et Windows, et qui est pas mal du tout  ::king::

----------


## titoumimi

> Pour les petits budgets , il y a Frets on Fire (tlchargeable ici) qui est un clone de Guitare Hero en Open Source (donc gratuit) jouable sur PC Linux et Windows, et qui est pas mal du tout


j'ai test frets on fire, a claque, a permet d'largir normment la gamme des chansons proposes, et cerise sur le gteau, la guitare de GH2 (x-box, pas test les autres) est compatibles  ::yaisse2:: 

Il semblerait mme que la guitare de GH3 est compatible  condition d'acheter un rcepteur : http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Wireless-.../dp/B000HZFCT2

----------


## Aitone

Bon ! J'ai eu guitar hero 3  nol...

J'ai commen en facile (on se moque pas), j'ai galr  Slayer mais j'ai russi  ::king:: 
Par contre, le boss de cette section l, je l'ai affront une seule fois et il m'a foutu la misre  ::?:

----------


## mavina

> Bon ! J'ai eu guitar hero 3  nol...
> 
> J'ai commen en facile (on se moque pas), j'ai galr  Slayer mais j'ai russi 
> Par contre, le boss de cette section l, je l'ai affront une seule fois et il m'a foutu la misre


Un petit conseil : lance ton bonus quand il va en attraper un, comme ca il l'attrape pas  :;): 

F.

----------


## mordrhim

j'ai test et jou pour la premiere fois il y a pas longtemps.

Comme un boulet j'ai commenc en mode moyen.

En tout cas trs sympa, et comme quoi les guitares, mme fausses, ont un pouvoir sur la gente fminine ......




> Guitare heroes, le jeux qui vous permet de vous faire un harem de groupies !!

----------


## LooserBoy

> j'ai test frets on fire, a claque, a permet d'largir normment la gamme des chansons proposes, et cerise sur le gteau, la guitare de GH2 (x-box, pas test les autres) est compatibles 
> 
> Il semblerait mme que la guitare de GH3 est compatible  condition d'acheter un rcepteur : http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Wireless-.../dp/B000HZFCT2


Je suppose que ma guitare playschool que j'ai eu  nouel n'est pas compatible....  ::aie::   ::D:

----------


## Aitone

Je l'ai battu  ::yaisse2:: 
Maintenant, j'ai fini toutes les chansons du niveau facile...

A moi le moyen maintenant !  ::king::

----------


## Aitone

putain il est chaud Morello au niveau moyen

----------


## mavina

^^

motiv !

F.

----------


## Aitone

a commence  me saouler...
je n'arrive pas  le battre.L j'ai fini dans le vert et lui dans le rouge et a me met Charge mortelle...

Pourri comme jeu

----------


## mavina

Persvrence et patience :p

F.

----------


## Aitone

Fausse Alerte  ::D: 

Je l'ai eu  ::yaisse2:: 

Puis je viens d'atteindre le niveau 4  ::king::

----------


## Rayek

Bon, aprs une utilisation des guitar hero pendant les vacances voila le resultat (Toujours  la manette sur PS2 :p)

Guitar Hero 1 : Normal fini, Hard Fini, Expert en cours
Guitar Hero 2 : Easy Fini,Normal Fini, Hard Bloqu , Expert en cours
Guitar Hero 3 : Normal Fini,Hard Bloqu , Expert en cours
Guitar Hero 80's : Normal Fini, Hard Bloqu , Expert en cours

Je suis bloqu car trop dur pour les petits doigts  ::aie::  (surtout avec les accords  faire rapidement)

----------


## illight

J'aiessay sur la X Box ce jue, ben ma foi je trouve a super bien, mais vraiment super difficile quand meme  ::): 

J'ai pas essay longtemps, et en facile, mais a m'a suffit a me dire que c'tait un jeu extrmement difficile, mais quand meme rudement bien fait  ::):

----------


## Aitone

2e boss battu (et j'y ai pas jou pendant 2 jours)

----------


## mavina

> 2e boss battu (et j'y ai pas jou pendant 2 jours)


Ca arrive souvent comme a :p

Dans le deux j'tais bloqu pendant deux semaines sur l'avant-derniere chanson en expert, je suis parti en vacances 3 semaines, quand je suis revenu premiere partie je l'ai passe et fini le jeu tant qu'on y tait  ::aie:: 

F.

----------


## Aitone

Truc de dingue Lou  la fin du niveau moyen  ::?: 
Je sais pas si j'arriverai  le battre ce salaud.

----------


## titoumimi

> Truc de dingue Lou  la fin du niveau moyen 
> Je sais pas si j'arriverai  le battre ce salaud.


J'ai enfin russi  le battre ce WE, sans difficult apparente, mais je devais tre en transe, j'ai enchain dans la foule 5 chansons en difficile  ::mouarf::  (que je n'ai jamais russi  refaire le lendemain...  ::aie::  )

----------


## mavina

Si tu n'arrives pas lou en moyen, commence le difficile, tu reviendras au moyen aprs, ca te parraitra tout de suite plus simple.
Pareil pour le difficile si tu bloque genre au dernier pallier, entamme l'expert et reviens apres  :;): 

F.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Rah je bloque au deuxieme pallier en difficile  ::(:

----------


## mavina

C'est toujours la meme chose, si tu bloques au dbut d'une difficult, faut passer  celle d'en dessous et refaire mieux, donc tout passer en 5* en moyen par exemple.

Si tu bloques  la fin d'une difficult (sauf expert videmment) faut passer  celle d'au dessus et apres revenir  ce qui te bloquait.

C'est ce que j'ai fait en tous cas, et ca russit plutt bien!

F.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

C'est pas vraiment un probleme d'enchainement de touches, le moyen en 5* pas de soucis.

Le probleme c'est que la chanson sur laquelle je bloque possde un rythme particulier que j'ai beaucoup de mal  reproduire avec le "mdiator".

La y a pas de secret, mode entrainement en augmentant petit  petit la vitesse.

----------


## mavina

Baracuda et les triples notes vertes ?  :;): 

F.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

On se comprends je vois  ::lol::

----------


## mavina

J'ai eu la chance d'avoir assez d'entrainement pour ne pas avoir de difficults majeures sur ce jeu  ::aie:: 

J'ai fini GH2 avant GH3, en 5* partout donc ca ne m'a pas pos de problemes, mais je comprend que ca puisse en poser.

Une faon de faire est de gruger : faire 2 notes sur trois par exemple  :;): 

F.

----------


## Aitone

> Une faon de faire est de gruger : faire 2 notes sur trois par exemple


a c'est de la grosse gruge mais je le fais quand a va trop vite

----------


## mavina

Et ca marche trs bien, c'est ce que j'ai fait dans beaucoup de chansons de GH2 quand j'arrivais pas  les passer  ::D: 

Le rockometre descend quasiment pas quand on fait a ^^

----------


## mavina

tiens pour barracuda un conseil au niveau du mdiator :

bas haut bas
bas haut bas
bas haut bas
bas haut bas
etc

ne jamais, au grand jamais faire
bas haut bas
haut bas haut
bas haut bas
haut bas haut
etc...

parceque ton cerveau il va plus savoir au bout d'un moment si il en est  haut bas haut ou  bas haut bas  ::aie:: 

Toujours faire le mme geste = ne jamais s'embrouiller dans son cerveau  ::aie:: 

F.

----------


## Aitone

moi je fais tout le temps bas bas bas bas bas 
mon souci vient surement de l

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

a serait tellement plus simple avec un vrai mdiator  ::(:

----------


## bakaneko

> a serait tellement plus simple avec un vrai mdiator


Cela pourrait arriver  ::D: 

Un nouveau jeu dans le genre Guitar Hero est en  prparation.
Nom : Guitar Wizard
Principe du jeu : le mme que Guitar Hero mais avec une vraie guitare  ::D: 
Video de prsentation

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Pas accs a youtube du boulot mais je regarderai a en rentrant   ::D:

----------


## titoumimi

> Cela pourrait arriver 
> 
> Un nouveau jeu dans le genre Guitar Hero est en  prparation.
> Nom : Guitar Wizard
> Principe du jeu : le mme que Guitar Hero mais avec une vraie guitare 
> Video de prsentation


NEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDD !!!!

a doit tre terrible pour apprendre  ::):  faudrait juste envisager le passage progressif de leur systme de forme / couleur vers une vraie porte, et ce sera pile poil pour les boulets comme moi...


ralala, cette anne va encore me couter cher  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

2-3 infos de plus :

Date de sortie : Septembre 2008
Prix de sortie : ~300
Type de guitare : Washburn (je sais pas si c'est bien... j'y connais rien en instrument de musique  ::P: )
Type de musique : de Nirvana  Van Halen (si ils obtiennent les droits...)

----------


## Aitone

c'est sur quoi ? (pas youtube au taf)
PS3 ou une console sp ?

----------


## titoumimi

> c'est sur quoi ? (pas youtube au taf)
> PS3 ou une console sp ?


c'est sur Windows, Mac et linux ( priori), et c'est comme un guitar hero dans le principe, sauf que tu y joues avec une vraie guitare (toutes les cases et toutes les cordes donc).

Pour apprendre, a doit tre vraiment pile poil !

PB, qui espre qu'ils penseront au mode gaucher (bah oui, y'en a)

Edit : http://www.canardplus.com/news-22104...itaristes.html

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> a c'est de la grosse gruge mais je le fais quand a va trop vite


J'ai utilis cette technique pour Barracuda, niquel  ::king:: 
J'ai enchaine sur Morello en Difficile et maintenant j'en suis  la partie 3.

----------


## Aitone

pfff ben moi j'ai suivi les conseils de mav et attaqu le difficile mais je ne suis pas prt d'y arriver.

----------


## mavina

La aussi faut gruger, en difficile tu as l'apparition du orange, trop destabilisant, alors oublie le  ::aie:: 

Fais le si t'es sur de l'avoir, sinon ne le fais jamais fais le reste

F.

----------


## Aitone

> La aussi faut gruger, en difficile tu as l'apparition du orange, trop destabilisant, alors oublie le 
> 
> Fais le si t'es sur de l'avoir, sinon ne le fais jamais fais le reste
> 
> F.


Ben en fait j'arrive  l'avoir tout le temps mais du coup c'est le retour sur les autres que je foire

----------


## titoumimi

> La aussi faut gruger, en difficile tu as l'apparition du orange, trop destabilisant, alors oublie le 
> 
> Fais le si t'es sur de l'avoir, sinon ne le fais jamais fais le reste
> 
> F.


autre petit point que j'utilise pour "tricher" sur les solos trop hard... le starpower.

Faut juste l'oublier pour faire des points, mais quand il est enclanch, la jauge remonte super vite, donc en jouant 1/4 notes de ces solos, a nous remonte bien, et permet de ne pas se faire sortir  ::yaisse2:: 

PB, qui fait le hard dans GH2, c'est moins dur  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Petite question : la guitare a t-elle de l'importance ? Ou c'est juste pour le fun ?
Parce que avec tout l'argent que j'ai je peux m'en payer une super high tech mais il y a une diffrence ?

----------


## titoumimi

> Petite question : la guitare a t-elle de l'importance ? Ou c'est juste pour le fun ?
> Parce que avec tout l'argent que j'ai je peux m'en payer une super high tech mais il y a une diffrence ?


absolument aucune  ::aie::   part que a te dvrouille un succs si tu les achtes toutes (impossible, vu qu'il y en a une qu'on ne dvrouille qu'en gagnant en expert  ::aie::  )

----------


## mavina

c'est ce que je dis, mieux vaut rater une orange et russir le reste que l'inverse  ::aie:: 

Ca viendra au fur et  mesure, tu vas jouer, passer les paliers comme ca et petit  petit tu vas te sentir  l'aise avec le orange, quand tu reviendras aux palliers prcdents tu trouveras a un peu moins dur, et ainsi de suite  :;): 

F.

----------


## mavina

> absolument aucune   part que a te dvrouille un succs si tu les achtes toutes (impossible, vu qu'il y en a une qu'on ne dvrouille qu'en gagnant en expert  )



Ah mais moi j'vais bientot dvrouiller ce succes alors  ::yaisse::  me manque juste raining blood en 5 toiles en expert, le reste c'est fait  ::aie:: 

Mais faut pas rver, raining blood c'est une blague :p

edit:adrien l'a sur ps2, ya pas de succes sur ps2

F.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Nan mais Raining Blood c'est abus...

----------


## mavina

Hop l, dbloqu 2 succs : rejoindre et gagner 20 parties conscutives en ligne et obtenir 20 toiles d'or (100%) en mode expert  :;): 

On va y arriver pour raining blood 5 toiles, j'en suis  190 000, il faut 227 xxx  :8O:  ::roll::  ::aie::

----------


## titoumimi

Moi je dis, on est tous mauvais  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

http://ahrrrrr.blogspot.com/2008/01/...video-dun.html

----------


## ggnore

Pourquoi que les liens vidos de T, ils sont toujours disponibles pas trs longtemps ?  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> We're sorry, this video is no longer available.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Enfin pass Slash en Difficile, le chemin continu, par contre quasi-impossible de dpasser les 3 etoiles pour l'instant, quelques rares 4 toiles parfois...mais bien trop rare.  ::cry::

----------


## mavina

> Pourquoi que les liens vidos de T, ils sont toujours disponibles pas trs longtemps ?


Ne sont jamais disponibles trs longtemps ?  ::aie::

----------


## ggnore

> Ne sont jamais disponibles trs longtemps ?


Yoda est suprieur  Capello en bien des domaines.  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Bon, j'ai lach trop longtemps ce jeu. Je m'y remets svre... Une seule zic en difficile pour le moment.

Mais je dchire One en moyen  ::aie::

----------


## Sphax

J'ai essay le 3 chez un ami samedi aprem, je l'ai achet le soir mme (sur ps3)  ::mouarf:: . C'est vraiment excellent, on se prend vraiment au jeu, je regrette de pas avoir essay avant. Bon pour l'instant je suis plutot mauvais, j'ai du mal a jouer avec 4 notes d'actives (donc de jouer avec 4 doigts) mais je compte bien m'amliorer !

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai essay le 3 chez un ami samedi aprem, je l'ai achet le soir mme (sur ps3) . C'est vraiment excellent, on se prend vraiment au jeu, je regrette de pas avoir essay avant. Bon pour l'instant je suis plutot mauvais, j'ai du mal a jouer avec 4 notes d'actives (donc de jouer avec 4 doigts) mais je compte bien m'amliorer !


T'inquite... il y a pire... bien pire  ::roll::

----------


## mavina

> T'inquite... il y a pire... bien pire


Va falloir me montrer a  ::king::

----------


## Aitone

> T'inquite... il y a pire... bien pire


 Mais non !

----------


## LineLe

> Mais non !


euh....



> T'inquite pas, la premire fois on rate toujours, mais en mode facile, la deuxime fois a passe nickel


combien de fois j'ai massacr ZZ Top ? et les smashing pumpkins ? et j'en avais encore massacr deux autres (ou 3?) mais je sais plus lesquelles...
Pour au final n'arriver au bout des smashing pumpkins qu'apres 3 ou 4 tentatives, je sais plus...
et le tout... en mode facile  ::aie::  (donc, trois boutons)

mais j'avoue, j'ai zieut, et le bundle pour pc, il est moins cher que pour console  ::aie:: 

mais je suis sre que j'ai un souci main gauche/main droite...
je te rappelle que je suis droitire et que je tiens mon couteau de la main gauche...

J'essaie de trouver une explication logique, a fait moins mal que de se dire qu'on est naturellement mauvais  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

du premier coup les Smashings !  ::ccool::

----------


## LineLe

> du premier coup les Smashings !


non, Muse - Knights of Cydonia du premier coup, mais pas les Smashings

----------


## Aitone

::langue::

----------


## LineLe

> 


ha
faut suivre monsieur
mais forcment si pendant ce temps l certain prfraient se transformer en bigoss  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> ha
> faut suivre monsieur
> mais forcment si pendant ce temps l *certain prfraient se transformer en bigoss*


Avec une tondeuse pas charge.  ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 



Tiens d'ailleurs, petite ddicace :

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooogooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosse!

 ::aie::   ::dehors::

----------


## Aitone

merci merci  ::oops::

----------


## mavina

> euh....
> 
> 
> mais j'avoue, j'ai zieut, et le bundle pour pc, il est moins cher que pour console


Non n'achette pas la version PC, c'est un conseil, parrait qu'elle est toute pourrie...



> mais je suis sre que j'ai un souci main gauche/main droite...
> je te rappelle que je suis droitire et que je tiens mon couteau de la main gauche...
> 
> J'essaie de trouver une explication logique, a fait moins mal que de se dire qu'on est naturellement mauvais


Je suis droitier, j'utilise mon couteau de la main gauche et je suis 15e francais  Guitar Hero...

Dsol  ::aie:: 


F.

----------


## LineLe

> Non n'achette pas la version PC, c'est un conseil, parrait qu'elle est toute pourrie...


En mme temps... quand t'as pas de console....  ::roll::

----------


## titoumimi

> mais je suis sre que j'ai un souci main gauche/main droite...
> je te rappelle que je suis droitire et que je tiens mon couteau de la main gauche...


Je suis droitier galement, et j'inverse mes couverts, et je suis gaucher  la guitare, en jouant en droitier (pas faute d'avoir essay), c'est un vrai massacre  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Aprs avoir essay le GH3 chez Adrien, je dois dire que, mme si celui-ci est bien sympa (le coup des duels avec des guitaristes clbres  ::king:: ), je prfre quand mme le 2.

Ce dernier a en effet des chansons qui me bottent plus.  ::yaisse2::

----------


## mavina

> En mme temps... quand t'as pas de console....


Fais comme Adrien, pour 100 voire 150 tu t'en sors avec un bundle et la console  :;): 

au passage : tout le monde est naturellement mauvais  tout, faut juste de l'entrainement... Avec l'entrainement tout le monde devient naturellement bon  ::aie:: 

F.

----------


## LineLe

> Fais comme Adrien, pour 100 voire 150 tu t'en sors avec un bundle et la console 
> 
> au passage : tout le monde est naturellement mauvais  tout, faut juste de l'entrainement... Avec l'entrainement tout le monde devient naturellement bon 
> 
> F.


euh a fait toujours quasi le double que le jeu pc... et juste pour un jeu, a fait un peu cheros... suis pas assez fan pour a  :;): 
parce que si j'achete une console, ce sera une Wii, pour le gameplay. Alors acheter une autre console juste pour GH  ::?: 

et puis je vois pas pourquoi le jeu serait diffrent sur pc par rapport  celui sur console  ::koi::

----------


## mavina

Pas le jeu, la guitare. Les guitares sont diffrentes. Parrait que celles sur pc sont toutes pourries  ::aie:: 

De plus, il est sur wii aussi, alors te gnes pas  :;): 

F.

----------


## Aitone

15e de France sur XBox 360  :;): 

Et moi je viens de russir ma deuxime chanson en difficile  ::yaisse2:: 

On se moque pas ! Je progresse !

----------


## mavina

bouep, d'un autre cot tous les furieux sont sur xbox  ::aie:: 

joli, pas trop dur l'orange ? :p

F.

----------


## Aitone

c'est horrible... C'est pas trop le orange qui me gne, c'est l'enchainement des notes... et je dteste vraiment les notes en surbrillance, a me pertube de trop

----------


## mavina

Ca va venir, a va venir ^^

Petit  petit, tu vas t'y faire aux pull-offs et autres hammer-ons  :;): 

F.

----------


## titoumimi

je bloque en difficile sur guitar hero 2, sur "woman", je meurt lamentablement  l'arrive du solo... quel rythme  la c*n  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

c'est une tape logique de GH2, woman en difficile le solo est le mme qu'en expert, donc tendu  :;): 

Tout le monde a bloqu sur woman en difficile  ::aie:: 

F.

----------


## titoumimi

le problme, c'est que a fait une semaine que je bloque dessus (bon,  15 min par jour, a fait pas des masses, ok), du coup, j'essaie d'obtenir 5 toiles partout en normal (plus que 3 chansons !)  ::yaisse2::

----------


## mavina

Apres tu vas revenir sur woman ca va passer tout seul  ::): 

F.

----------


## Sphax

> c'est horrible... C'est pas trop le orange qui me gne, c'est l'enchainement des notes... et je dteste vraiment les notes en surbrillance, a me pertube de trop


Tiens c'est quoi les notes en surbrillance ? (oui je sais je devrais lire le manuel  ::):  )

----------


## titoumimi

> Tiens c'est quoi les notes en surbrillance ? (oui je sais je devrais lire le manuel  )


c'est les notes sur lesquelles tu peux faire un hamer on / pull off (valider la note sans la jouer au mdiator) m'enfin, de toute faon, a me perturbe trop, je valide toutes les notes  tout les coups  ::aie::

----------


## Sphax

> c'est les notes sur lesquelles tu peux faire un hamer on / pull off (valider la note sans la jouer au mdiator) m'enfin, de toute faon, a me perturbe trop, je valide toutes les notes  tout les coups


Aaaahhhh ok ! Justement je savais pas qd faire ces hammer on / pull off, j' ai essay sur des notes qui me semblaient suffisemment rapproches mais a n'a jamais march... A mon avis a doit etre plus simple que de tout valider, en tout cas pour moi  ::): .

----------


## mavina

> c'est les notes sur lesquelles tu peux faire un hamer on / pull off (valider la note sans la jouer au mdiator) m'enfin, de toute faon, a me perturbe trop, je valide toutes les notes  tout les coups


Apres tu vas adorer  ::mouarf:: 

C'est clairement plus simple oui  :;):

----------


## Aitone

Je suis vert... Je n'arrive qu' faire deux chansons en difficile dans la carrire alors que j'en ai russi 2 autres en partie rapide  ::evilred::

----------


## titoumimi

> Je suis vert... Je n'arrive qu' faire deux chansons en difficile dans la carrire alors que j'en ai russi 2 autres en partie rapide


dja rentr chez toi et dja sur GH 3 !!!  ::aie::  veinard va ! Courage, l o je russit le mieux, c'est par petites sessions courtes (15-20 min), pis vautr sur le canap, a marche mal aussi :p

----------


## mavina

> Je suis vert... Je n'arrive qu' faire deux chansons en difficile dans la carrire alors que j'en ai russi 2 autres en partie rapide


Je ne joue jamasi en partie rapide pour a ... Suffirait que je fasse un meilleur score  ce moment l...  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> dja rentr chez toi et dja sur GH 3 !!!  veinard va !


non non je suis du boulot, a c'est pass ce midi a

----------


## titoumimi

bon allez, juste pour le buzz :

http://www.jeuxvideo.fr/guitar-hero-...ctu-93670.html

si la playlist est rellement celle-l, y'a de quoi baver grave !!! (mme si Eruption de Van Halen en hard / expert, je le sens super mal  ::aie::  )

----------


## mavina

Surement pas celle ci... Ils ne mettent jamais 2 chansons du mme groupe (2 de SOAD) et Highway Star est dj dans Rock Band, donc Activision n'aura pas les droits...

Ca c'est une liste utopique d'un... utopiste justement  ::aie:: 

F.

----------


## Aitone

C'est quoi ce bordel ?? ? ?

Je finis enfin ma troisime chanson en difficile et l j'apprend qu'en difficile faut toute les finir pour passer au niveau suivant  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

eh ouais, la dure loi de GH  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Bon, moi j'explore toujours les GH avec la manette (Ce week end j'achete la guitar ^^)

GH1  : Fini Normal 5*,Hard 4*,Expert 3*
GH2  : Fini Easy 5* + Perfect,Normal 5* + Perfect ,Hard 4*
GH3  : Fini Normal 5* + Perfect, Hard 4*
GH80: Fini Normal 5* + Perfect, Hard 4*

----------


## Sphax

Bon je m'amliore en niveau moyen (4 notes) mais je cale sur une chanson de muse, a un moment a devient impossible !!!  ::aie::  Je vais devoir passer en mode rptition plus lente...

Des gens y jouent sur ps3 pour faire des duels/duos ventuellement ?

----------


## LineLe

> Bon je m'amliore en niveau moyen (4 notes) mais je cale sur une chanson de muse, a un moment a devient impossible !!!  Je vais devoir passer en mode rptition plus lente...
> 
> Des gens y jouent sur ps3 pour faire des duels/duos ventuellement ?


HA celle l je l'ai russie !!! Et du premier coup !!!
en facile

Avec vos conneries j'ai failli tre faible et j'ai failli m'acheter une ps2 d'occaze, mais les prix m'ont ramene  la raison.

----------


## Aitone

50 une ps2 d'occaz

----------


## mavina

> Bon je m'amliore en niveau moyen (4 notes) mais je cale sur une chanson de muse, a un moment a devient impossible !!!  Je vais devoir passer en mode rptition plus lente...
> 
> Des gens y jouent sur ps3 pour faire des duels/duos ventuellement ?


malheuresement non, je n'ai qu'une xbox (bien mieux que la ps3 soit dit en passant)  ::?: 




> HA celle l je l'ai russie !!! Et du premier coup !!!
> en facile
> 
> Avec vos conneries j'ai failli tre faible et j'ai failli m'acheter une ps2 d'occaze, mais les prix m'ont ramene  la raison.


Allez allez, craque  :;): 

F.

----------


## Sphax

> malheuresement non, je n'ai qu'une xbox (bien mieux que la ps3 soit dit en passant) 
> F.


Beau troll.

----------


## Deadpool

> malheuresement non, je n'ai qu'une xbox (bien mieux que la ps3 soit dit en passant)


TROLL!  ::mouarf::  (Edit : grill par Sphax  ::aie::  )




> Allez allez, craque 
> 
> F.


Si tu veux pas craquer ma chre Line, je pense moi mme acqurir ce jeu prochainement, tu pourras venir t'entrainer chez moi (ou chez Adrien) quand tu voudras.  :;):

----------


## mavina

> Beau troll.


On est dans la taverne ou on est au pays des bisounours ?  :;): 

Ca va hein, on peut mme plus troller ici!
N'empeche qu'avoir un processeur qui tourne vite, c'est bien, en avoir un qui tourne avec 3 coeurs et vite, c'est meux, comprendra qui voudra ^^

F.

----------


## Deadpool

> Ca va hein, on peut mme plus troller ici!
> N'empeche qu'avoir un processeur qui tourne vite, c'est bien, en avoir un qui tourne avec 3 coeurs et vite, c'est meux, comprendra qui voudra ^^
> 
> F.


Et avoir une vrai console pour jouer de manire conviviale plutt qu'un pseudo pc c'est encore mieux si tu vois ce que je veux dire.  ::mouarf:: 

Tu vois moi aussi je trolle.  ::mouarf::

----------


## titoumimi

Bon, enfin 5 toiles partout en normal sur GH2, par contre, c'est toujours pas magique sur "Woman" en hard, mais j'ai gagn 25%, pis c'tait aprs l'obtention des 5 toiles partout, ceci explique sans doute cela  ::aie:: 

Je retente ce soir  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Sphax

> On est dans la taverne ou on est au pays des bisounours ? 
> 
> Ca va hein, on peut mme plus troller ici!
> N'empeche qu'avoir un processeur qui tourne vite, c'est bien, en avoir un qui tourne avec 3 coeurs et vite, c'est meux, comprendra qui voudra ^^
> 
> F.


Tu insistes et a vole trs bas dis moi. Mais bon comme c'est la taverne eu... lol ?

----------


## mavina

> Tu insistes et a vole trs bas dis moi. Mais bon comme c'est la taverne eu... lol ?


Bah non a vole pas bas, je m'appuie sur les spcificits techniques de la console en question. c'est pas pour rien qu'assassin's creed rame sur ps3  :;): 




> Et avoir une vrai console pour jouer de manire conviviale plutt qu'un pseudo pc c'est encore mieux si tu vois ce que je veux dire. 
> 
> Tu vois moi aussi je trolle.


Quitte  jouer aux playmobils sur un cran, autant y jouer en vrai. En plus la vrai vie, c'est FULL FULL FULL HD si tu vois ce que je veux dire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bah non a vole pas bas, je m'appuie sur les spcificits techniques de la console en question. c'est pas pour rien qu'assassin's creed rame sur ps3


C'est bizarre, j'ai jou sur Assassin's Creed sur PS3 et je l'ai pas vu ramer. Tu te met au FUD.  ::mouarf:: 




> Quitte  jouer aux playmobils sur un cran, autant y jouer en vrai. En plus la vrai vie, c'est FULL FULL FULL HD si tu vois ce que je veux dire


Quitte  jouer  la guitare, autant monter un groupe plutt que de faire semblant dans un jeu.  ::mouarf:: 

On va pouvoir continuer longtemps comme a.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

On est sur un topic GH ou sur un topic c'est-cette-console-qui-a-la-plus-grosse ?  ::roll:: 

surtout que bon... pour GH les capacits de la console... euh...

----------


## mavina

Ah mais ouais, jme met  la vraie guitare maintenant que je maitrise la fausse  :;): 

Faut savoir que j'ai montr  un ami guitariste qui tudie la guitare  Londres, il m'a dit qu'en fait ca dlie les doigts et donc ca aide normment si tu veux apres commencer la guitare  :;): 

cet ami, c'est lui : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpAfzbgTkGU

Magique  :;): 

F.

----------


## Sphax

> Bah non a vole pas bas, je m'appuie sur les spcificits techniques de la console en question. c'est pas pour rien qu'assassin's creed rame sur ps3


Tu ne t'appuies sur rien du tout, seulement tes convictions. Il me semble que si le CPU de la 360 a 3 coeurs la PS3 dispose de plusieurs petits CPU auxiliaires, genre 6 ou 7. Mais quoi qu'il en soit ce sont deux objets technologiquement trs proches, c'est pas comme si y avait un siecle de dcouverte scientifiques/techniques d'cart entre leur deux sortis et donc trs peu de chance pour que l'un soit 3 fois plus puissant que l'autre a prix quivalent. 

Chacun choisi sa console selon ses critres, je ne vois pas pourquoi certains se transforment aprs l'achat en "fanboy", ou la moindre occasion de dire que sa console est la meilleurs du monde et que les autres c'est de la merde est bonne  prendre. Ici le sujet c'est GH et il me semble qu'on s'y amuse tous beaucoup que ce soit sur 360, PS3 , PS2 etc...

----------


## Sphax

> On est sur un topic GH ou sur un topic c'est-cette-console-qui-a-la-plus-grosse ? 
> 
> surtout que bon... pour GH les capacits de la console... euh...


Tiens effectivement Linele c'est trs masculin comme attitude, comme pour les voitures et le reste...  ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

C'est vrai que les petits CPU (appels SPE) sont pratiques et trs puissants, sauf qu'en fait, si tu regarde de plus prs, ils sont spcialiss dans un seul traitement (flottants, entiers, etc) et trs peu performants en dehors de leur spcialit, ce qui fait qu'il est trs dur de programmer un truc sur le cpu en question. Les 3 cores de la xbox sont moins performants dans un domaine donn que la SPE du domaine en question, mais ils sont equiperformants dans tous les domaines, ce qui lui donne une facilit de programmation toute autre  :;): 

Je ne suis pas un fanboy comme tu dis. J'ai choisi la xbox360 car les exclus sont dessus et non sur ps3 (qui n'a aucune exclu pour le moment, et risque fort de perdre FF), car elle est moins chere, car son architecture est bien plus ouverte que celle de la PS3 (cf ce que je raconte sur les SPE et le multi core)  :;): 

F.

----------


## Deadpool

> On est sur un topic GH ou sur un topic c'est-cette-console-qui-a-la-plus-grosse ? 
> 
> surtout que bon... pour GH les capacits de la console... euh...


[Mode sale gosse on]
C'est mavina qui a commenc. 
[Mode sale gosse off]

 ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## mavina

Et alors ^^

J'trolle sur mon topic si j'veux, non mais !

----------


## LineLe

bah oui mais bon si c'est pour finir en dbat strile "Quelle console est la meilleure" autant crer un topic ailleurs... 
Moi je suis pas ce topic pour a mais plutt pour un jeu qu'on m'a fait dcouvrir (dans la douleur certes, mais bon).

----------


## Sphax

> C'est vrai que les petits CPU (appels SPE) sont pratiques et trs puissants, sauf qu'en fait, si tu regarde de plus prs, ils sont spcialiss dans un seul traitement (flottants, entiers, etc) et trs peu performants en dehors de leur spcialit, ce qui fait qu'il est trs dur de programmer un truc sur le cpu en question. Les 3 cores de la xbox sont moins performants dans un domaine donn que la SPE du domaine en question, mais ils sont equiperformants dans tous les domaines, ce qui lui donne une facilit de programmation toute autre 
> 
> Je ne suis pas un fanboy comme tu dis. J'ai choisi la xbox360 car les exclus sont dessus et non sur ps3 (qui n'a aucune exclu pour le moment, et risque fort de perdre FF), car elle est moins chere, car son architecture est bien plus ouverte que celle de la PS3 (cf ce que je raconte sur les SPE et le multi core) 
> 
> F.


C'est bien ce que je dis, tu as choisi cette console en fonction de tes critres, c'est ton choix et tu as l'air ravi. Perso j'ai prfr le silence et la fiabilit ( l'epoque y avait qd meme de gros risques de se taper un ROD sur 360) au nombre de jeu, de tte faon je n'ai pas le temps de jouer  tous les bons jeux qui sortent. Les histoires de facilit de dev je m'en fiche, c'est le pb des dveloppeurs, qd le jeu sort bugu genre assassin's creed ben je l'achete pas ou j'attends le patch. Voil chacun ses critres et ses priorits, mais j'arrete l je pense que tu es du genre  ne pas changer d'avis d'un poil (en tout cas sur ce sujet l).

----------


## mavina

> bah oui mais bon si c'est pour finir en dbat strile "Quelle console est la meilleure" autant crer un topic ailleurs... 
> Moi je suis pas ce topic pour a mais plutt pour un jeu qu'on m'a fait dcouvrir (dans la douleur certes, mais bon).


Allez hop vas t'acheter une ps2 ou une wii et le jeu, puis tu deviens une pro  ::aie:: 

P.S. : tout dbat est strile, mme le dbat "est-ce que la saint-valentin a perdu toute sa saveur  cause du matraquage commercial ? car oui il existe encore des couples pour qui la saint-valentin compte et qui te contrediront  :;):

----------


## mavina

Bah j'aime bien sony pour leur manette, et c'est vrai que la xbox est bruyante (notamment leur fu**ing lecteur dvd). Le ROD est arriv  pas mal d'americains sur les premiers modles de la 360, microsoft a craqu ^^

----------


## Sphax

Bon ay j'ai pass la musique de muse en niveau moyen aprs qques rptitions du passage difficile ! Mes premieres rptitions  ::): .

----------


## mavina

Et voila Raining Blood en Expert 5* c'est fait, donc voila, j'ai la derniere guitare ^^

El Jefe !

 ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

:8O: 

 ::hola:: 

moi je suis toujours contre Morello en difficile  ::triste:: 

chui trop nul  ::cry::

----------


## mavina

> moi je suis toujours contre Morello en difficile 
> 
> chui trop nul


Bah non si t'tais trop nul tu n'aurais pas pass le mode facile  :;): 

Regarde ta progression en  peine quelques semaines ^^

----------


## Sphax

J'ai battu morello en difficile mais franchement j'en suis pas trs fier, je me suis concentr pour russir les 3 premieres sries de notes toiles puis de bien placer mes attaques... :p

D'ailleurs globalement en mode difficile je suis pas content de moi, je rate tout le temps les solos et je me rattrape sur le reste. Faudrait que je passe en mode rptition plus lent mais c'est chiant  ::): .

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part je commence dj  faire quelques zik  100% ou 99% en expert et ceci toujours avec la manette.
Mais bon certaine je ne pourrais pas les passer, trop rapide pour mes doigts.

----------


## Aitone

> puis de bien placer mes attaques... :p


dis moi quand s'il te plait.................

----------


## Sphax

> dis moi quand s'il te plait.................


Simplement au moment ou lui a beaucoup de notes  jouer et/ou sur ses notes toiles pour qu'il n'attaque pas, je pourrais pas te dire exactement ou. Ne pas le laisser reprendre son souffle aussi, c'est  dire enchainer les attaques.

----------


## Rayek

Une autre tactique qui permet de l'avoir facilement (tous d'ailleurs dans n'importe quel mode)
Tu cumules 2 ou 3 pouvoirs (qui a t'en prendre 1 ou deux sur la tronche)
Puis tu attends le moment o il y a du lourd niveau solo et tu les lches 1  1 sans lui laisser le temps de rependre son souffle, c'est radical

----------


## mavina

> Une autre tactique qui permet de l'avoir facilement (tous d'ailleurs dans n'importe quel mode)
> Tu cumules 2 ou 3 pouvoirs (qui a t'en prendre 1 ou deux sur la tronche)
> Puis tu attends le moment o il y a du lourd niveau solo et tu les lches 1  1 sans lui laisser le temps de rependre son souffle, c'est radical


Ou les 3 d'un coup, c'est comme ca qu'on bat lou en expert  :;): 

F.

----------


## Deadpool

Petit up juste pour dire que j'ai fini par me l'acheter aussi le GHIII.  ::D: 

Adrien, quand est ce qu'on se fait des duels?  ::lol::

----------


## Aitone

ds que tu es prt  pleurer je suis ton homme  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> ds que tu es prt  pleurer je suis ton homme


Ben au pire, je t'clate  K.O.F. XI aprs.  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Ben au pire, je t'clate  K.O.F. XI aprs.


Ah, ca m'interesse aussi, un ptit kof2k2 a me brancherai bien (kof XI tant moins bon  mon humble avis  :;): )

F.

----------


## Glutinus

Je dterre un peu le topic car il faut que j'avoue, j'ai replong  ::): 

Guitar hero est un rare jeu o je peux passer toute une soire sans me lasser, et recommencer le lendemain.

Quatre ans aprs le dernier post, d'autres jeux sont sortis : GH world tour (4, avec nouveaut batterie et micro), GH5, GH:WoR (pour une version plus pique, plus simplifie aussi du jeu avec tous les pouvoirs), ainsi que les spciaux Metallica, Van Halen et Aerosmith. Je les ai tous sauf le dernier. Van Halen est un peu dcevant au final (il faut dire que je ne connais pas trop ce groupe) et pour Metallica, je m'attendais  beaucoup de morceaux de And Justice for all et on y a droit qu' deux, dont One, et beaucoup de morceaux rcents que je trouve moins "classiques".

Mes favoris sont dans l'ordre GH3, GH2 et GH6 et un peu smash hits (notamment pour les partoches de batterie il y en a de sympa). J'aurais bien aim qu'ils rditent le 2 compltement avec la difficult du 3 et les partoches de batterie, mais bon que voulez-vous :') Le World tour est trop pop mais globalement  partir du 4 les partoches de batterie sont sympas (n'en dplaise  la guitare... il s'appelle comment dj le jeu ?)

J'ai replong il y a quelques jours, j'ai amlior mon score sur GH3 maintenant j'ai une moyenne de 4.7 toiles en expert (peut-tre plus avec les chansons bonus), avec juste quelques chansons que je n'ai pas termines, et je me demande si je les terminerai un jour...

Finalement ce jeu m'a pas mal apport, notamemnt en culture musicale (avant 2008 je n'avais jamais cout un seul morceau de Metallica, Poison ou Sonic Youth par exemple), je me suis un peu lanc dans la guitare (je m'amliore lentement mais srement) et oui j'aimerai bien me lancer dans la batterie. Ayant fait du piano pendant 8 ans j'avoue que j'ai des facilits pour apprendre un instrument, j'ai dj le rythme et une oreille musicale correcte.

----------


## Rayek

> Mes favoris sont dans l'ordre GH3, GH2 et GH6 et un peu smash hits (notamment pour les partoches de batterie il y en a de sympa). J'aurais bien aim qu'ils rditent le 2 compltement avec la difficult du 3 et les partoches de batterie, mais bon que voulez-vous :')


Tu as le GH - Greatest Hits qui repend pas mal de morceau du 1/2/3 jouable  4  ::ccool::

----------


## Glutinus

> Tu as le GH - Greatest Hits qui repend pas mal de morceau du 1/2/3 jouable  4


Ouip, je disais Smash Hits qui est le nom amricain de Greatest Hits. Je suis satisfait de la reprise pas mal de morceaux (Carry on my wayward son, Killing in the name, Trippin' on a paper hole...), de jouer sur les morceaux originaux(notamment pour Killing in the name et Message in a bottle, les voix originales taient horribles...) et un peu du qu'il n'y ait pas d'autres (Billion dollar babies, who was in my room last night, Tattooed loved boys, Hangar 18) , mais bon aprs c'est au got de chacun !

----------

